# OBD Eleven Pro Apps



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi Guys

Tried to install *acoustic signal locking/unlocking* and *turn down the passenger mirror in R* but OBD tick on both options is "greyed out" and states not supported. I have the OBD Pro.

Anyone else expreienced this and found a workaround.

Any suggestions/ideas would be appreciated.

My car is a 2017 model with techpack, electric heated mirrors (not folding).

Cheers

Graham


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

Come on guys, help me out here :?


----------



## Ashstan (Jun 24, 2016)

Not sure buddy iv coded the signal tone lock and unlock on mine no problem. Although annoying so i disabled it. And mirror already came with reverse dip as standard can you upload a picture of your problem. You should have access to everything on the app

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

think there's something about this on the odbeleven thread, maybe something to to with the dipping mirror on the other side of european cars.

ta

migzy


----------



## floflo (Oct 31, 2016)

Miror dip was standard on mine. Just let the "setting" miror buttons (driver door) on left mirror for left hand drive. (Right for rhd) 
When You Will start driving backward You stop whitout desengaging thé R gear, to fine tune your miror. You ré car Will backup this setting.
For obdeleven pro i have it Too. I try one app (signal Horn) and doesnot work. So i try coding directly and all is fine (hba, signal Horn, Wi-Fi teethering, etc.)


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

cheers, i'll go down the long coding route.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi any peeps had luck with HBA on odb eleven, i'm following manu's guide but stuck on the 1st part. I go into unit 9 and adaptation, assistant light functions, but what do i do next ?










Ta

Migzy


----------



## nig327 (Mar 31, 2016)

HI I sent you a PM.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

Damm it tried with light on/off car on and still don't get option for 1. -Assistance light functions-Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent, only what I have in the pic :-(


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

hey peeps

can anyone do me a favour and take a pic of the

(Menu control High-beam assistant) set to present option on ODBeleven so I can show support what I'm missing

Thanks

Migzy


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

right for those following the HBA guide with a MY17 TTS, the 1st step can be found in Adaptations Fernlicht assistent"



















Thanks to nig327 and Manu for their assistance. This is what makes this forum great.

If I get HBA working I'll get doc together.

Ta

Migzy.


----------



## Ashstan (Jun 24, 2016)

migzy said:


> right for those following the HBA guide with a MY17 TTS, the 1st step can be found in Adaptations Fernlicht assistent"
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> ...


nice one miqzy i had a look but couldnt find it. If only it was in english

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floflo (Oct 31, 2016)

I ve Got Hba working With obdeleven if someone want help.

Can someone post à information control unit backup With audi connect ? 
Got some issues for coding this


----------



## rbalzan (Aug 19, 2015)

floflo said:


> I ve Got Hba working With obdeleven if someone want help.
> 
> Can someone post à information control unit backup With audi connect ?
> Got some issues for coding this


I'd appreciate help with getting HBA to work with obdeleven!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm gonna try it tomorrow and I'll get a doc together, done all the coding just forgot to reset the mmi so if all goes well I'll have the doc ready Monday


----------



## floflo (Oct 31, 2016)

Rbalzan 
Can You explain what did You code and what do You see on dash bord ?


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

can't get HBA to show on external lighting even after the MMI reset, any ideas peeps

ta

migzy


----------

